# how to remove dried color preserver



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

any tips on how to remove dried color preserver on a blank. threadmaster chromaseal.

thanks,


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

fingernail. It should just peel off.


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

A little denatured alcohol will work just stay away from the thread. Your reel seat should be here today or tomorrow I'll let you know. Why are you using CP your just going to paint it camo again.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Ed K said:


> A little denatured alcohol will work just stay away from the thread. Your reel seat should be here today or tomorrow I'll let you know. Why are you using CP your just going to paint it camo again.


no its for someone else. they globbed it on there and its all over the blank... from abouta year ago never had epoxy on it. its litterally on there like expoxy.... its hard as a rock. nutty. cool ed, ya got any black xflock? forgot to mention that the other day


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

No X-Flock not stocking much right now just order as needed.


----------

